# Britney's new song!



## amelia.jayde (Sep 27, 2008)

it's up on Britney.com | Britney.com - Jive Records

what do you think of it? i love it!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 27, 2008)

Lyrics here:
YouTube - Britney Spears - Womanizer (World Premiere)

errrm... the lyrics are also on the link you posted.

Sounds OK so far! (still listening)


----------



## *KT* (Sep 27, 2008)

I listened to the first minute and is it just me, or at about the 15 second mark, did you almost expect to hear "The way you smile, the way you taste, You know I have an appetite for sexy things."  Chorus is very different from that song, but the verse sounds close to me.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 27, 2008)

^ I thought the same thing! I like it though I'm excited to hear the rest of her new cd.


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 27, 2008)

I like it. I am so happy for her comeback


----------



## lalunia (Sep 27, 2008)

I like it! I heard it on the radio on the back from work and now I have it stuck in my head, in a good way


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 27, 2008)

Britney isn't my favorite artist, but she does make some damn good workout music.  "Womanizer" makes running not suck so much.


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Britney isn't my favorite artist, but she does make some damn good workout music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL I never thought of it like that but it does seem like good workout music


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_





  I listened to the first minute and is it just me, or at about the 15 second mark, did you almost expect to hear "The way you smile, the way you taste, You know I have an appetite for sexy things."  Chorus is very different from that song, but the verse sounds close to me._

 
Definitely!
But I love Britney and this song is so fun!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 28, 2008)

So many of her songs sound the same.  This one is ok but nothing special IMO.


----------



## hollyca (Sep 28, 2008)

It's okay, but not my favorite.  

I agree with the other poster about workout music.  It's the only way I can wear out my dog.  hahaha!


----------



## beauty_marked (Sep 30, 2008)

Im watching the YT vid of her at Z100, and her speaking voice sounds sooooo different. like very childish in a way?


----------



## Patricia (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL she's also my fave singer to workout, i have her greatest hits in my ipod and i always listen to it when i'm cycling

this song is a bit boring though, too repetitive


----------



## Brittni (Sep 30, 2008)

It's ok... not my favorite from her... and I hate how her voice sounds deeper in the beginning of it...


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 30, 2008)

I like it, can't wait till the album comes out.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 1, 2008)

i love it ;-)


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't care for the song.
Thanks for posting it though, I had no idea she had a new song out!


----------



## trojanchick99 (Nov 17, 2008)

Almost all of the album has leaked.  It's actually really good.  I think this will be the first Britney album I will ever buy.

Circus leak at ONTD.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh my God, I am so in love with Amnesia it's not even funny.


----------



## juniperstar (Nov 24, 2008)

i like britney's new song.  definitely looking forward to her new album.  glad she's back!!


----------



## maclove1 (Nov 26, 2008)

I Love It


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanchick99* 

 
_Almost all of the album has leaked.  It's actually really good.  I think this will be the first Britney album I will ever buy.

Circus leak at ONTD._

 
OMFG I LOVE IT SOOOO MUCH! Mannequin and Circus are definitely my favorites!


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 5, 2008)

I LOVE the Britney album, it's possibly her best to date. There's not really a track I don't like to be honest. Got me some Britney London tour tickets today, so excited. <3


----------



## malika (Dec 5, 2008)

I think Womanizer is quite boring, but I really like the video for Circus. Her makeup is so goood!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 7, 2008)

i love britney! she got slated for miming on xfactor but britney has always been a performer. no way could she dance as great as she does and sing live at the same time. the vid 4 cirus is great!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 7, 2008)

I love her new cd! Circus, mannequin, phonography, and lace&leather are my faves. I wish amnesia was on her cd I love that song!


----------



## prncezz (Dec 7, 2008)

Oooh I'm listening to her CD right now! I just bought it yesterday at Wal-Mart. I love Britney so much. Her last album was absolutely awesome in my opinion. I don't know if this one can top it, this is only my second time listening to it, but it's definitely an amazing album as well. I LOVE the song Circus. It's so great. I'm glad Britney is back up on her feet. Just knowing she's struggled through so much and came through it all inspires me!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 9, 2008)

has anyone seen the Video for "Circus" ? 


her dancing has gone downhill. A lot of it seems really sloppy.


----------

